# VZW Tab - root to freeze apps



## tinpanalley (Nov 12, 2011)

Is there a way to root this tab to not get a new ROM but just so I can run Titanium and freeze all the Verizon bloatware?
I have to give this tab to my dad and I haven't tried any ROMs that don't have some problem or other so I think it's safer to just give him the tab as is but without all the Verizon crap on there. I can't just get the tab from him when it needs reflashing so this is probably safest.

My own Galaxy Tab is on the CM9 AOSP and there's no camera and a few other little things that I know he won't know how to deal with.

Thanks, all!


----------

